# Upper Laguna Madre Bowfishing



## BackBay Adventures (May 26, 2009)

5-25-09 Shooting stingrays with a bow is a great challange,shooting stingrays from an airboat is just plain fun!So said Airforce Capt. J. Higgins who had a good day on the water chasing stingrays with Capt. Rick Jones of Corpus Christi,Txwww.backbayadventures.net. Pictures will follow at a later date.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm interested in going bow hunting for finger mullet one night in the fog.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Why?*



fishkillr said:


> I'm interested in going bow hunting for finger mullet one night in the fog.


 :spam::spam:


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets see the pictures


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

waiting on the pics


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> :spam::spam:


:headknock
:headknock
It was a joke. Jeeeeeez. Don't take yourself so seriously.


----------



## BackBay Adventures (May 26, 2009)

*Upper Laguna Madre Pics -- BowFishing*

As requested ... sorry for the delay


----------



## BackBay Adventures (May 26, 2009)

*Bowfishing Upper Laguna Madre*

Come to the Gulf Coast and bowfish for stingrays! It's a great way to get ready for bowhunting season and it's fun. http://www.backbayadventures.net


----------

